# Decorating my Horse stall for fair! Any ideas?



## amberly

I was thinking about taking different colored streamers and wrapping them around the boards, but not messily or anything - neat and nice.
I also thought about maybe make a big sign with my horse's name on it, the lettering would be a round graffiti type, big, and maybe have some glitter and sparkles on it to set it off.
I was thinking about curtains, but I am not sure. I don't know how they would go.
I also thought about maybe putting flowers up? The boards are put close enough together that the horse's couldn't eat them and I would not have them up when people got ready for showing.

Those are all the ideas I have right now - what are your guys' ideas? 


I also thought about putting a sign up about if I am around then if it is OK with the people's parents and I gave them a helmet, then they could ride my horse - I would lead them around and not let them go on their own, for safety and other well...responsible (I guess that word works) reasons.
I would ask my mom and the barn supervisor for permission first, and if I think the rider isn't old or responsible enough to get on a horse then I would ask their parents. I will most likely have them ask their parents first anyways. And they could choose between saddle and bareback.
I just dunno, what do you guys think??

Thanks!


----------



## GamingGrrl

I doubt any fair would let you give rides like that. Only the exhibitor, and rarely the parents, are allowed to handle the horse. It's too much of a liability.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly

Okay, thanks!


----------



## amberly

Bump??


----------



## Critter sitter

Cute Ideas Are you 4H? if so ask your leader what is Ok I have seen Many done like this.. My horse is a dink and would make a mess of curtains ans maybe the streamers too. So you'll need to make sure yours wouldn't.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Are you going with a theme or just putting up stuff?


----------



## stevenson

when is your fair ? You could do fall colors if it is in Sept, Oct you could do halloween themed,
be sure the horse cannot reach the sign. You might want to put 4H name, and the horses name, you could maybe do a poster board on the stall front with thumb tacks, lower than the horse could reach. maybe one for each horse on the 4H team, if it is acceptable to the leader and team. You could do diff colors alternating on the stalls, orange, brown , or diff shades of orange , or a yellow . have fun


----------



## amberly

Yes, I am in 4-H.
No, there is no theme and our leader and barn host doesn't care what we do with our decorations, just as long as they are safe. We just put things up by ourselves.
Our fair begins this upcoming wednesday. 
The boards are close enough together that the horse will not be able to get anything on the outside, and tall enough he can't put his head over.
I got a few ideas to go along with my posters. I was thinking of maybe writing my horse's name, Brisco, in big round graffiti letters and decorating it and putting it up as his name tag. Then I also thought about of putting a nice quote up in nice writing. 
But do you have any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

If you go with that autumn theme that stevenson mentioned, you could stuff a scarecrow to sit on a bale of straw outside your horse's stall, who is holding that sign you want to make with "Brisco" written on it. Place a bucket of big carrots between the scarecrow's feet.

Add some autumn leaves across the top of the stall. They are about $6.00 - $8.00 here at the Dollar Store for a garland of them.

Going with a Hallowe'en theme, the scarecrow would work too. You could even hide a recorder to play some spooky music.


----------



## Acco

I know nothing about showing at fairs - are people supposed to decorate their stalls? Do they have a contest or something?

A friend of mine posted a facebook photo of her horse at fair in a stall covered in red white and blue streamers and paper, and I was really confused about it at the time. I was thinking "why in the heck would the show give her a stall covered in patriotic stuff?" but after seeing this post, it all makes sense if that's what people do at fairs!


----------



## Saddlebag

Some competitiors like a curtain between stalls to discourage a neighboring horse from aggravating your or vice versa. Your horse's name, maybe age and your name is nice on a plaque to hang off the front of the stall. Some even include a few pics. You might find yourself pretty busy and you do need to spend most of your time with your horse. You're all that's familiar there. Offering rides isn't a good idea as your horse is stressed from all that's going on and he'd rather be home.


----------



## amberly

@ Acco: you can have contests, but at my fair we usually don't. It;s sad how people decorate their stalls in my town.. They put a poster up with five things on it and then I never see them around their horse for the rest of fair. Last year I was in the barn 24/7. I was practically living in my barn, and I saw two people the whole time. 

But this year I actually will be living at the barn because we are camping there this year and Brisco hasn't been stalled for at least 7 years - but I put him in one a few days ago fro about 15 minutes while the other horses were out riding and he did fine. I didn't hear anything come from his stall and He didn't move around much, just watching to make sure he wasn't going to get left there! Haha!

Thank you everyone for the ideas!


----------



## Ninamebo

I think it depends on the fair and 4H group- in my area we have actual drapes and curtains embroidered with the 4H group name and hung over each of the horses stalls and the tack stall. The only decoration we were allowed was a poster introducing our horse. 

As long as the streamers are attached everywhere and not going to blow and spook any horses they would look good.


----------

